# Almost a Full Curl



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

With all the mud and muck from the last snow storm mak'in it a pain to get around--- I took most of the day off yesterday and went out to do some scout'in for next seasons.

Of course I'm always search'in for big cat sign--- but I have a fella that wants me to put him on a good sheep next year if he can draw an area S35 archery tag.

I spotted these two at about 9800' down on the hardscrabble around 10:30 a.m. probably 800 yards away, and 3/4's up on the mountain. Pictures really keep a hunter interested, but my camera aint that good (lol) so off I go to see if I can stalk into archery range on the rams. About an hour and 15 mins later I was lay'in on my side on a shale slide 15 to 20 yards away from the sheep. If a hunter can stick with me--- I think thats close enough to fling a stick at a critter.

























awprint:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

There nice.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's Cat, whats the rules for your area - full curl and ring count ? They look to be in fine shape.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Cat ! Bet you never thought you'd hear that from me ! lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pics...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Great pics Cat ! Bet you never thought you'd hear that from me ! lol


I'll be in shock for a while.lol. hoto:

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> Nice pic's Cat, whats the rules for your area - full curl and ring count ? They look to be in fine shape.


Heck Rick--- they let guys shoot a 1/2 curl ram here in Colorado.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Must be one of them newfangled HD etch-a-sketches....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pictures. Would have been a fun stalk.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome pics!


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Heck Rick--- they let guys shoot a 1/2 curl ram here in Colorado.
> 
> awprint:


 Really, here full curl, plus 8 yrs. and up.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

wow thats cool

and you got that close,very cool

if you got me that close i would be able to take one with a self bow

but i would need to make one that would shoot 65-70# just to make sure it would be enough of a bow to take such a majestic beast

but i cant pull that much on a self bow(or wheelie bow for that matter lol )

some hunter is gonna have one heck of an experience if you get him that close


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great pictures, those rams look like they are in good condition. Glad you were able to get so close to them. Will be interesting to see how much they grow by the next hunting season.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great pics- Way to get in closeup and personal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great photos! I bet that was a rush


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures and a great stock, well done!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> Really, here full curl, plus 8 yrs. and up.


I agree with ya Rick--- I think all rams taken should have a full wrap. Guys spend a lot of time and money chas'in these critters so it would make sense to take an old man off the mountain rather than some youngster. This part of the range has some bad a$$ country to cross if a fella wants a top notch trophy.

Anyway---

Glad you folks are enjoy'in the photo's

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I agree with ya Rick--- I think all rams taken should have a full wrap. Guys spend a lot of time and money chas'in these critters so it would make sense to take an old man off the mountain rather than some youngster. This part of the range has some bad a$$ country to cross if a fella wants a top notch trophy.
> 
> Anyway---
> 
> ...


 Thought they would have been managed better than that, transplant them from here to there and don't let them grow, makes no sense!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> Thought they would have been managed better than that, transplant them from here to there and don't let them grow, makes no sense!!!!


Just because the bunny cops have a 30,000 dollar piece of paper tell'in us that they are smart, doesn't mean its so.lol.

CDOW is a money mak'in business--- by keep'in the sheep population low--- they can charge big bucks for tags.

Resident sheep tag $254.00

Nonresident sheep tag $1954.00

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I really need to start at least applying for preference points, so that when I do draw I won't be too old to climb those hills.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Those are some sweet pics. That's some big $$ for a nonresident tag. I think that just knocked me out of the running for ever going on a sheep hunt so keep the pics coming.lol


----------

